# Trainingstreff Hösbach



## Baumann-inside (10. Januar 2008)

Unter www.ab-biker.de könnt Leute aus dem Raum AB finden die sich um Hösbach herum zu Ausfahrten und gemeinsamen Training treffen. Da wird alles gemacht: Spinning, Schwimmen, Laufen, Krafttraining usw.
schaut einfach mal rein...


----------

